# Does Herbal Medication Work? Oil of Oregano?



## Guest (Jun 27, 1999)

Listening to the radio this morning. A Dr. Iman (can't swear I spelled correctly), promotes a product called Oregamex which has oil of oregano. Dr. Iman claims this helpsIBS suffers. What got me was that he calledIBS an "infection", so I am very suspicious.Sounds like more medical quackery to me.I would like to know if any IBS sufferersin this discussion group are using herbal medications. Any recommendations that work or substantially reduce pain and sufferingwould be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## LindaB (Feb 13, 1999)

Hi, HTT and







I've resurrected an April post of mine on Oil of Oregano for you to check out. I've always kind of thought my IBS problem was from an infection of some kind and that perhaps that's even what caused my gallbladder to go belly up. After my gb came out I felt 1,000 times better, but then developed a problem with diverticulosis/itis. Nothing else worked, and I can't take antibiotics, so I bought one bottle of the Oregamax capsules at my local health food store. *Amazing* results and I haven't had a problem since. Might be worth a shot!


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 1999)

Hi Linda, Did you have diarreha after surgery? I have been taking Oil of oregano for about 1 month plus I take caltrate. It seems to be getting a bit better,but I wonder how long do you stay on the Oil of Oregano,at $30 abottle i hope it is not for a lifetime!!


----------



## Judy (Jan 2, 1999)

Someone told me about Oil of Oregano this month. One drop a day it's said will help diarrhea!! Have not tried it but it's good to know that you got relief with it Linda! Is taht all you're taking for diarrhea! Or is it for the diverticulosis?


----------



## LindaB (Feb 13, 1999)

Hi, Jade & Judy. No I did not have diarrhea either before or after my gb surgery. My problem for the last 2 years has been major C. If your gallbladder isn't working right then your system doesn't get the bile (a digestive enzyme) it needs. As a result of the bad gallbladder and symptomatic C, then I developed really bad diverticulosis, which can also cause C when it flares into diverticulitis. I have not used the *oil* type oregano. I used the Oregamax capsules, which I bought at my local health food store for $26 and change. Yup, that's expensive, but it took way less than a bottle to get good results. I don't want to gross anyone out by telling you what my first bm after just 2 days on Oregamax looked like. I think some of that stuff was still alive! I do plan to keep some on hand to use if I get another flare-up of diverticulitis. I just don't do well with antibiotics and this worked better anyway.May as well just go ahead and consolidate by old post on Oregano into this one, so read away:A friend of mine called me today and suggested I check out info on wild oregano oil. She had heard Dr. Cass Ingram on the radio, and someone who had called the show about major success with wild oregano oil after having been diagnosed with IBS and having no success with the usual meds, natural or prescription. Didn't hear it myself, but my friend said Dr. Ingram said the same symptoms could result from an intestinal fungus that is very hard to detect with the standard tests.I thought that might be interesting for 2 reasons. One of my symptoms (and Charlie's too, I believe) was itching, and the worse my gut felt the worse the exterior itching on my abdomen. Then about 2 weeks ago I developed some weird round "spots" in several places on my bod that itched like crazy. Nothing helped, not Cortizone10, Benadryl Gel, Benadril pills, lotions, potions or creams. I finally gave up and went to my primary care doc. He said it was in the fungus family and gave me samples of Lotrisone cream, and that cleared it up within 12 hours. This is the same stuff I was given for a major yeast infection on the skin in the groin area about a year ago after having been on heavy duty antibiotics.This is some of the info I found on wild oregano in just one quick search with Snap.com. Have any of you tried this or do you know anything about it???From www.droregano.net<br />Oil ofOreganoNatural Herbal Supplement offers a variety of remedies. Many of us have enjoyed oregano with our foods at one point or another. But how much more would you enjoy it if you realized just how beneficial oregano can be to your health? You would probably sprinkle it on more than just your pizza and spaghetti, right?Oregano is one of the most diverse health aides available. Unfortunately, however most of the oregano that consumers are familiar with contains only trace quantities of the actual species of that plant, or in some cases none at all.Meanwhile, researchers have uncovered numerous benefits to using oregano and extracted oil of oregano. But buyer beware, these significant health benefits are unattainable if the oregano is not the true substance. Nevertheless, true oil of oregano offers many exciting remedies to a variety of ailments. In Herbal Renaissance, Steven Foster credits oregano as having "been employed to treat indigestion, diarrhea, nervous tension, insect bites, toothache, earache rheumatism, and coughs due to whooping cough and bronchitis (primarily for it's antispasmodic effects)."The ancient Greeks were among the first to take advantage of oregano's medicinal qualities. The Greeks termed the spice origanos, meaning "delight of the mountains." Although there are a wide variety of plants that are confused with oregano-including marjoram, thyme and sage-true oregano grows wild in Mediterranean regions such as Greece. The wild oregano is the source of surprisingly potent oil of oregano.In The Cure is in the Cupboard, Cass Ingram, D.O., has written a book that is dedicated to unveiling the health benefits of oregano and oil of oregano. He notes that "wild oregano is a veritable natural mineral treasure-house, containing a density of minerals that would rival virtually any food." The wild oregano is rich in a long list of minerals that includes calcium, magnesium, zinc, iron, potassium, copper, boron, and manganese. Vitamins C and A (beta carotene) and niacin also are contained in oregano. Judging from its mineral content alone, it isn't hard to figure out why oregano is such a valuable commodity. Consider some of oregano's other useful purposes and it becomes even more obvious. "Oregano is one of Nature's finest preservatives." states Ingram in another book, Supermarket Remedies. The author suggests that if oregano is used with foods such as meat, eggs, milk, or salad, you "will greatly halt the growth of microbes and, thus, reduce the risk for food poisoning." The key element in oregano is the oil, which Foster points out "contains carvacrol and thymol as the primary components." Foster attributes the "fungicidal and worm-expellant properties" of oil of oregano to carvacrol and thymol. "These two phenols may constitute as much as 90% of (the oil)." However, Ingram adds that these two phenols work "synergistically" and that is the reason "oil of oregano" packs a double punch in antiseptic powder and explains why it is infinitely more potent than commercial phenol in microbial killing power." All of this helps make oregano oil a significant factor in treating internal and external fungi including athletes foot. Skin conditions such as psoriasis and eczema can be improved with the treatment as well. Ingram explains the astonishing discovery that "oil of oregano outright destroys all variety of fungi and yeasts, regardless of where they reside."In addition to fighting various fungi, oil of oregano is useful against bacteria and parasites. As Ingram asserts, "oil of oregano's antiseptic powers are immense...it inhibits the growth of the majority of bacteria, something that prescription antibiotics fail to accomplish." In the case of parasites, oil of oregano has had success neutralizing worms, amoeba and protozoans.Additional uses for oregano and oil of oregano are multi-dimensional. They have been found helpful in combating diarrhea, intestinal gas, and digestive problems, as well as sore throat and breathing difficulties. Oil of oregano can be immediate help against bee stings and many venomous bites until medical attention can be reached. Oil of oregano has even been suggested as a treatment for dandruff, diaper rash, and other skin disorders.The benefits of oregano have gone largely unnoticed and underpublicized for far too long. As Ingram notes, oregano is "one of the world's finest natural medicines, that is if it's true oregano." So while oregano may hold the answer for a number of your health questions, be sure that it is in fact the real thing. Remember, these remedies are only attributed to genuine oregano and oil of oregano. Nonetheless, their values are much too important to overlook. Oregano may just be the thing you are searching for, or maybe didn't realize was available.References: The Cure is in the Cupboard by Cass Ingram, D.O. Supermarket Remedies by Cass Ingram, D.O. with Judy Kay Gray, M.S. Herbal Renaissance by Steven Foster Information provided by North American Herb & Spice Co.From another web site:Oregano: Nature's Healer Dr. Cass Igram Dr. Cass Igram is a physician, educator and author of over 10 books, including his latest, 'The Cure is in The Cupboard. He is considered the world's leading authority on the dynamic healing properties of wild Oregano. Down in the Trenches I spent the better part of 1995-1996 investigating the therapeutic values of wild Oregano, and publishing the first book on its health benefits (called, The Cure is in The Cupboard). I call wild Oregano nature's most versatile essential oil. Oregano oil is a power-house for:1. Fighting yeast, fungus (skin and blood-born) 2. Knocking out allergies, hay fever and sinusitis 3. And stopping infections (cold and flu).James A. Duke, Ph.D Dr. Duke is a leading authority on healing and herbs. "I have great respect for the oils of the mint family, with oregano leading the pack as antioxidant, antiseptic and antispasmodic." Lagouri V. Boskori from the Laboratory of Food Chemistry and Technology, Faculty of Chemistry, Aristotle University, Thessaloniki, Greece. Conducted a Greek study of oregano extracts done in 1996 which showed high concentrations of tocophenols (vitamin E), powerful antioxidents. LindaBMember posted 04-14-99 12:39 AM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------I'm gonna shove this puppy back to the top. Maybe Flux will have some info. I'm sure there have been no double-blind controlled studies that would satisfy the FDA, but can't imagine either that there have been on all those Chinese herbs the AMA okayed for IBS late last year. Just another question in my poor old brain! fluxMember posted 04-14-99 02:36 AM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Spices are traditionally used in the Asian world to stave off gastroenteritis.Also, see http://www.eurekalert.org/releases/ift-smrec.html , for example. LindaBMember posted 04-14-99 11:03 AM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Thanks, Flux. Found the following little tidbit from Zoltan P. Rona, M.D. MSc this morning:Oil of oregano is antiviral, antibacterial, antifungal and antiparasitic. It also has strong antioxidant and anti-inflammatory effects and is an ideal product to use for people that suffer from CFS and/or fibromyalgia. This is not regular oregano but a wild form (wild mountain oregano, vulgare species) of the spice which has, until recently, not been available in Canada. Do not use a substitute or oregano from a grocery store because it will have no effect. The only companies that currently market an effective wild oregano oil supplement are the North American Herb and Spice Company and Phytogenics. Many health food stores and natural health care practitioners carry these. For most infections, I recommend both of the following:1)Oregamax capsules (this is the crushed dry oregano plant) - 2 capsules 3 times dailyand 2)Super (Professional Strength) Oil of Oregano - 2 drops under the tongue 3 times dailyOil of oregano can be used topically for itches, infections of the skin, gums, teeth and just about any orifice in the body. Exercise care if you use it in the genital region where it is best mixed with olive oil or coconut oil before application (1 drop per teaspoon of olive oil or coconut oil/butter).These are adult doses. There are no side effects and both are compatible with any other natural remedy or prescription drug. For more information on wild oregano, see ï¿½The Cure is in the Cupboardï¿½ by Dr. Cass Ingram.Also, itï¿½s a good idea to complement colloidal silver as well as oregano oil with a good acidophilus supplement (3 capsules or 1 tsp. of the powdered version daily). Both natural antimicrobials are compatible with each other. Taking them together might help decrease the recovery time but no one has really studied the combination versus the products individually. fluxMember posted 04-14-99 11:15 AM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Ouch. Big error above. Colloidal silver turns the skin blue permanently and is better suited for the trash. LynneBMember posted 04-14-99 11:28 AM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------LindaB -What are you doing posting this morning? Aren't you getting de-galled today!?!!??!LynneB HanielMember posted 04-15-99 01:01 AM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------hahah could you imagine waking up and finding that your skin had turned blue LOL!!!heck never mind diarrea I'd be having a heart attack hahahaaHey maybe we can start a new race, we can all turn blue and call ourselves IBS which would stand for 'I Blu Sh*t' then I would love to see the Dr's faces when we walked into the office and asked him what was wrong with us LOL!!! biddyMember posted 04-15-99 04:55 AM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Last time I was in Seatle I went to the naturopath clinic at Bastyr University. I have feeding tubes in my stomach. The incision site had developed a nasty yeast infection that had encompassed a major portion of my upper stomach. My attending GI had prescribed Myostatin witch promoted more mucous to ooze from the site. Well the Naturopath, who was trained in Chinese medicine, made me a poultice from wild oregano oregano. I caked it on and noticed visable results over night. Within three days the infection was cleared. They sell books there and probably have a web site too.------------------Bridget [This message has been edited by LindaB (edited 06-27-99).]


----------



## itchi (Feb 24, 1999)

LindaBThanks for the information. I missed this one, but I'm going to try it and see if it helps me with the big C. Itchi


----------

